# How long to wait before pitching yeast?



## Truebrew (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm starting a new batch of potato wine. The recipe says to add pectic enzyme when the must has cooled. Then wait 24 hrs. to pitch the yeast. Is it really necessary to wait that long to add the yeast? Seems like a lot of the oxygen in the must would have dispersed in that amount of time and since I'm using honey instead of sugar, that could be a problem. Would a couple of hours be long enough to wait instead of 24?

Thanks!
Susan


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2011)

yes I would PE helps to break down the cellular walls. In the mean time make a starter.
Post the recipe;
Have you tasted potato wine before?


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 9, 2011)

No, I haven't tasted it but I had enough old potatoes to make a 2 gal. batch so I thought, why not? I'm up for the experiment and I have a friend that's intrigued with the idea of potato wine so she's pushing for it.

Recipe:

6 lbs. spuds
6 lbs. honey (dark, because that's what I have.)
3 c. fresh squeezed orange juice
2 1/2 Tbsp. acid blend
1 1/2 tsp. yeast nutrient
1 tsp. Pectic Enzyme
1/2 tsp. tannin
22 bruised peppercorns
2 campden
1 pkg champagne yeast

So far, I've done everything except the campden and yeast. I'm on the 24 hr. wait for the yeast. 
---
Egads, I just noticed the recipe called for campden and then it never says when to add it. Usually, isn't that 24 hrs. before adding the pectic enzyme? Uh oh, can I do it after the enzyme and before the yeast in 24 hr. increments?

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2011)

Whats the gravity?

make sure when you add the Campton that the lid is loose on top and you waited 24 hrs before adding yeast. I would still make a starter or at least rehydrate it. I would still lay the lid on top after yeast till gravity is 1.020


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 10, 2011)

After you have all your fruit or in this case potatos in your primary add your Camden tablets. Wait 24 hours. Add pectic enzyme and wait at least 12 hours then pitch your yeast. 

There is a specific reason for this. Pectic enzyme will not work in a sulfur or a fermenting environment. Technically pe will work a little after you add yeast because the yeast has not fully engulfed the must. 

At this point yeast need oxygen to ferment. Not sure if adding anything to help slow the browning of potatos would help I would do something to keep potatos under liquid to slow that.


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 10, 2011)

I guess I should have written out the instructions. No potatoes in the must. I used potato/peppercorn juice from simmering the potatoes. (The spuds themselves were dinner last night, and today and possibly tomorrow!)

Reserved some of the pot water to make yeast starter. Then simmered the honey in the remaining potato water. Removed from heat. Added OJ, nutrient, tannin, acid blend. 

Cooled to warm, added PE. Covered with a cloth, securing with rubber band.

And that's where I am now, except I've added the yeast to the reserved potato water for a starter. The 24 hr period for the PE is up at 3 pm today. Should I add the campden then instead of starter? I've not taken the SG yet. Was waiting until just before adding the yeast.

Susan


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 10, 2011)

Do not add your camden if you've added the pectic enzyme. That should have been already done. Definitely take a gravity reading and adjust to achieve the correct ABV desired. Then add your yeast starter and stir a few times daily.


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 10, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Do not add your camden if you've added the pectic enzyme. That should have been already done. Definitely take a gravity reading and adjust to achieve the correct ABV desired. Then add your yeast starter and stir a few times daily.



Ah, I thought the campden should have been added before the pe. Looks like I'll be adding it later on before bottling. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 11, 2011)

Another thing to be aware of is the use of potato water could have introduced a good amount of starch into your batch. Starch can cause a haze in your finished wine much like pectin can. Starch is usually broken down with amylase enzyme much the way that pectic enzyme is used for pectin. I didn't see amylase in your recipe.
Wikipedia - Amylase
Midwest Supplies Amylase


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2011)

Good point. I concur


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 15, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Another thing to be aware of is the use of potato water could have introduced a good amount of starch into your batch. Starch can cause a haze in your finished wine much like pectin can. Starch is usually broken down with amylase enzyme much the way that pectic enzyme is used for pectin. I didn't see amylase in your recipe.
> Wikipedia - Amylase
> Midwest Supplies Amylase



Hmmm, you're right. There wasn't any. The author of the recipe said she never got any potato haze whenever she made the recipe so don't worry about it. --I'm really beginning to question her recipes and methods. I've found some other things in her writings that aren't quite right. I'm starting to discover those things as my wines start to become "of age". 

It may be time to get rid of that book.


----------

